# Mahindra Max 28XL Loses Power



## hamlin6 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello to all,
I've been lurking for a good amount of time and have enjoyed my time here. The info provided has been very helpful.
I do have an issue that I've not been able to get on top of yet and hoping someone can lend some brain power.
I have a 2013 Mahindra Max 28XL (Shuttle) with 415 hours. As far as I know I am the 2nd owner and have had it since hour 300. While driving it through the field a few weeks ago, it just lost power. The RPM's would go all the way down until it almost would die. Even at full throttle it would not go above 1k. RPM's would cycle up and down.
When it is cold, it will start just fine. You can give it a bit of throttle and it's ok for about 5-6 minutes then it starts acting up. When it does this, there is white smoke coming from the exhaust and the smell of unburnt fuel.

What I have done so far:
1. Replaced the fuel filter. The old one had a little bit of crud in it but not bad. I replaced it and the O-ring anyway. No change. Also, there is no evidence of water in the bowl.
2. Removing the fuel tank cap has no affect. Also, the fuel neck strainer is in place.
3. Replaced the glow plugs. The old ones ohm'd out at 1.4, which from what I read is good. Replaced them anyway. Lightly sanded the contact rail and connector. No change.
4. Read the voltage at the alternator. A steady 12.33-12.35v.
5. Read the voltage at the fuel pump. While the glow plugs are warming, 8v. after that, 10v.
6. Removed the fairly new air filter. No change.
7. Removed and inspected all the air intake hoses, they are all clean and no obstructions.
8. While it is idling, I watched the fuel filter bowl and it remained full all the time. Also, I removed the fuel line going into the fuel filter housing and fuel poured out as it should.
9. I removed the instrument panel to see if there was anything that looked amiss like a mouse nest or the like, all looks normal.
10. Shined a light into the fuel tank for evidence of water, none. The fuel looked as it should. Also, I've purchased the fuel from the same place for almost the entire two years I've owned it. It is the ultra low sulfur variety.
11. I attempted to take a voltage reading of glow plug power source but could not get a reading. I know it is getting voltage as the tractor runs. It was getting late and I was running out of patience so I didn't try too hard in troubleshooting that.

The tractor and fuel have been kept under cover always since I've owned it. I feel I must be missing something as this should be a fairly simple thing to fix. I'd rather have a better idea of what may be wrong before I spend money chasing the issue.
If anyone can provide any ideas I would be much obliged. 
Thanks and have a wonderful day.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Your voltage should ideally be 13.8v. Remember that as your wires get hot (from close proximity to the engine), they lose conductivity. If you already have low voltage at your stop solenoid, after the engin the gets good and hot, it might not have enough voltage anymore.


----------



## hamlin6 (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it. Are you saying the alternator output should be 13.8v? if so, that makes sense. Also it might explain a separate issue that it's had for quite a while in that it is hard to start after running for a good long time.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

hamlin6 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it. Are you saying the alternator output should be 13.8v? if so, that makes sense. Also it might explain a separate issue that it's had for quite a while in that it is hard to start after running for a good long time.


Yes. 12v is a misnomer. I have a couple vehicles that actually have 11.7v as the cut off for electronic disabling. So, it could be your alternator.


----------



## hamlin6 (Jul 18, 2020)

I will doublecheck my readings before I order one but I definitely will if it comes back low. I found one on Amazon for $75.00. Or I could get one from MahindraUSA for $872.00. I know the factory parts are more expensive, but that is ridiculous.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It might just need a need rectifier. You could take it to you local alternator and starter repair shop and have them take a look at it first.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U said u pulled the line from the filter to the tank n got good fuel..
Have u pulled the line FROM THE INJ PUMP TO THE FILTER.??
It wouldn’t be the 1st time a filter head was clogged or the FITTINGS WERE LOOSE AND PULLED OUT.. sucking air..


----------



## hamlin6 (Jul 18, 2020)

Just replaced the alternator. No change in symptoms. Not really sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Randyhut (Mar 27, 2021)

I have a 2816 and it had a very small fuel filter that would get sucked close by the injection pump and it would loose power - you could actually see it inside the filter housing closed up. i removed that little filter housing and put on a larger spni on fuel filter and that problem went away. 
My 2816 also has a fuel pump located on the right side below the seat that pushes fuel to the injection pump - does the 28xl have similar pump? it could be bad?


----------



## hamlin6 (Jul 18, 2020)

Randyhut said:


> I have a 2816 and it had a very small fuel filter that would get sucked close by the injection pump and it would loose power - you could actually see it inside the filter housing closed up. i removed that little filter housing and put on a larger spni on fuel filter and that problem went away.
> My 2816 also has a fuel pump located on the right side below the seat that pushes fuel to the injection pump - does the 28xl have similar pump? it could be bad?


Thanks for the reply. The issue turned out to be the fuel cut off solenoid. It had power and was functioning but as it warmed up it was beginning to fail. I replaced that and I was off to the races.


----------

